# Hohner imperator V



## Tushak (5 Янв 2012)

Здравствуйте многоуважаемые посетители этого форума. Поделитесь ,пожалуйста , отзывами,впечатлениями ,слухами об этом инструменте -Hohner imperator V


----------

